# réparation disque dur



## ericmd (28 Mai 2012)

bonjour,
j'utilise régulièrement onyx, et depuis peu une fois par semaine celui ci me demande une réparation de mon disque dur.
J'effectue la manip, et une semaine plus tard re belote 

Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème 
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h38 ----------

voici le rapport de vérification du disque 2012-05-27 22:29:23 +0200: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.

2012-05-27 22:29:43 +0200: Vérification du volume «*Macintosh HD*»
2012-05-27 22:29:43 +0200: Démarrage de loutil de vérification*:
2012-05-27 22:29:45 +0200: Vérification du système de fichiers2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Vérification en direct en cours.
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Nombre de blocs du fichier 09 Void, Part One.mp3 incorrect
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: (normalement 7208 au lieu de 7336)
2012-05-27 22:31:00 +0200: Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Vérification bitmap du volume.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: La bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure pour des blocs orphelins
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Vérification des informations du volume.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Nombre érroné de blocs libres du volume.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: (normalement 35221168 au lieu de 35221040)
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Le volume Macintosh HD savère endommagé et doit être réparé.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Erreur*: Ce disque a besoin dêtre réparé à laide du disque dur de récupération. Redémarrez votre ordinateur, maintenez les touches Commande et R enfoncées jusquà lapparition du logo Apple. Lorsque la fenêtre Utilitaires de Mac OS X apparaît, choisissez Utilitaire de disque.2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: 
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200: Utilitaire de disque a cessé de vérifier «*Macintosh HD*»: Ce disque a besoin dêtre réparé à laide du disque dur de récupération. Redémarrez votre ordinateur, maintenez les touches Commande et R enfoncées jusquà lapparition du logo Apple. Lorsque la fenêtre Utilitaires de Mac OS X apparaît, choisissez Utilitaire de disque.
2012-05-27 22:31:01 +0200:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

C'est mauvais signe

D'abord, sauvegarde régulièrement toutes tes données,
Puis tu pourras formater et tout réinstaller,
Si le pb persiste, changer de dd.


----------



## ericmd (28 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
C'est mauvais signe, mais le mac a 1 an ???
moi qui suis venu sur mac pour nre plus avoir de problème !!!!
Je sais bien qu'on ne peut prévoir une panne matérielle , mais bon !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est mauvais signe
> 
> ...



Ok merci, que me conseilles tu comme type de DD qui soit plus fiable ?
Une petite idée du prix ?

merci par avance


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Les disques durs sont produits par Seagate, Western Digital, Samsung, Toshiba (je crois) Bref, pas par Apple 

Quant à la marque, rien de particulier de mon coté.
Par contre, des statistiques 2011 ici.


----------



## Herugul (29 Mai 2012)

Si tu as un Seagate, ça n'est pas étonnant... Je reçoit souvent des PC de clients qui ont leurs disque dur qui a laché et 3 fois sur 4, c'est un Seagate ou Maxtor. Je te conseille sans hésiter Hitachi et Western Digital et je te déconseille fortement Seagate, Toshiba, Samsung, Maxtor. Leurs disques dur sont d'ailleurs garantie plus longtemps il me semble


----------



## ericmd (30 Mai 2012)

Herugul a dit:


> Si tu as un Seagate, ça n'est pas étonnant... Je reçoit souvent des PC de clients qui ont leurs disque dur qui a laché et 3 fois sur 4, c'est un Seagate ou Maxtor. Je te conseille sans hésiter Hitachi et Western Digital et je te déconseille fortement Seagate, Toshiba, Samsung, Maxtor. Leurs disques dur sont d'ailleurs garantie plus longtemps il me semble



c'est un hitachi HTS54


----------



## Herugul (30 Mai 2012)

Si le disque est mort, fait des sauvegardes tant que le Mac démarre. Et si ton Mac est encore sous garantie, envoie le au SAV. C'est rare que les disques Hitachi ou Western tombent en rade mais le risque zéro n'existe pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2012)

Je touche du bois, mon Hitachi HDS721075KLA360 à 4 ans et 4 mois ... et l'Apple Car est terminé


----------



## Herugul (30 Mai 2012)

Tant que des sauvegardes régulières sont faites, tout va bien  Il est possible aussi de faire un clone du disque comme ça s'il lâche, hop on remet l'image clonée sur le nouveau disque dur


----------



## Eyael (9 Juin 2012)

Avant de pronostiquer une panne disque, il faut demander au disque lui-même ce qu'il en pense. (SMART Utility dispose d'une période de démonstration : http://www.volitans-software.com/smart_utility.php ; Communiquez-nous le rapport texte généré avec "Fichier > Enregistrer sous...")

Ensuite, la marque de disque ne fait pas la qualité. Toutes les marques ont produit au moins une série foireuse, et le meilleur modèle de disque à utiliser est à considérer en fonction de:
&#8226; Le modèle d'ordinateur utilisé
&#8226; Le type d'utilisation du matériel (+ temps d'utilisation quotidien/mensuel)
&#8226; La capacité désirée
&#8226; Le budget à consacrer


----------



## Herugul (9 Juin 2012)

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, la marque d'un certain type de matériel que ce soit disque dur ou autre influe directement sur la qualité du dit matériel. Certe toute les marque ont fait des séries foireuses mais certaines marques en font beaucoup plus que d'autres. Je ne dit vraiment pas ça au harsard, je parle de fait concret mais je ne cite pas non plus telle ou telle série de disque. En dépannage, les 3/4 du temps ou c'est le disque qui foire, c'est soit un Maxtor soit un Seagate d'ailleurs il me semble que Maxtor a été racheté par Seagate...

A bon entendeur.


----------



## Eyael (9 Juin 2012)

Herugul a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, la marque d'un certain type de matériel que ce soit disque dur ou autre influe directement sur la qualité du dit matériel. Certe toute les marque ont fait des séries foireuses mais certaines marques en font beaucoup plus que d'autres. Je ne dit vraiment pas ça au harsard, je parle de fait concret mais je ne cite pas non plus telle ou telle série de disque. En dépannage, les 3/4 du temps ou c'est le disque qui foire, c'est soit un Maxtor soit un Seagate d'ailleurs il me semble que Maxtor a été racheté par Seagate...
> 
> A bon entendeur.



Bossant dans la récupération de données, je les vois aussi arriver les disques foireux. Ici, WD est en tête de liste, et ce n'est pas vraiment proportionnel à la leur part de marché. Je ne dis pas ça parce que j'ai une dent contre eux, c'est juste comme ça que ça se passe de mon côté. Mais comme je le disais, tout dépend surtout du modèle et de l'utilisation.
Pour les intéressés, des statistiques de retour (ne comprend pas les gens qui gardent leur disque dans un coin en espérant un jour récupérer les données qui sont dessus), RueHardware donne quelques chiffres, par marques et modèles : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/843-6/disques-durs.html

Toujours est-il que pour incriminer le disque dur, il faut des preuves (d'où la suggestion de rapport), sinon ça sert à rien d'en changer, et pour un bon conseil sur du matériel, il faut connaitre les contraintes de l'utilisateur final


----------



## Herugul (9 Juin 2012)

Ah bah comme quoi on connaît deux situations différentes.
Ensuite, c'est sur qu'avant de dire que c'est le disque, il faut tester la pièce. Sur Windows, il y a HD tune mais je ne sais pas s'il y a une version pour mac...


----------



## Eyael (20 Juin 2012)

Alors, un bilan des affaires ? Une résolution ? En stand-by ?


----------



## ericmd (22 Juin 2012)

Eyael a dit:


> Alors, un bilan des affaires ? Une résolution ? En stand-by ?



bonjour, en stand by, 
puisque vous le proposez si gentiment eh bien voici un rapport du soft que vous m'avez conseillé
je vous joins un test qui est en court,
par ailleurs j'ai cloné mon disque sait on jamais


----------



## elamapi (23 Juin 2012)

Le disque n'est probablement pas mort, suffit de faire un fsck

boot en single user mode:

explication ici: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1492

Puis lance un fsck en tappant la commande : /sbin/fsck -fy

Puis tu reboot en tappant la commande "reboot"


----------



## ericmd (23 Juin 2012)

OK merci c'est fait, par contre , c'est comme une invite de commande ??et sous invite de commande  qd j'écris / j'ai ">", c'est pas grave ???
j'ai le test smart utility l'image ci dessous


----------



## ericmd (23 Juin 2012)

capture d'écran


----------



## elamapi (24 Juin 2012)

Tu dois être en qwerty. Trouve la bonne touche, le ">" ne convient pas. De ce que tu dis, ton disque semble bon, juste les données semble corrompue, un fsck devrait résoudre le tout


----------



## ericmd (24 Juin 2012)

bonjour, 
oui je m'étais aperçu de ma connerie sur le clavier
en tout cas c'est fait, un grand merci, une petite question qui peut sembler bête :rateau:
est ce que le fait de telecharger des fichiers par torrent peut mettre le souk sur mon mac
parce depuis que j'ai arrêté ça va mieux.
une dernière question, c'est ou qu'on peut mettre résolu ????


----------



## Eyael (25 Juin 2012)

ericmd a dit:


> bonjour, en stand by,
> puisque vous le proposez si gentiment eh bien voici un rapport du soft que vous m'avez conseillé
> je vous joins un test qui est en court,
> par ailleurs j'ai cloné mon disque sait on jamais



Bonjour, 

Alors ça se présente très bien à ce niveau, jusque là, aucun signe de défaillance du disque, mais il serait bon quand même d'afficher tout le rapport (Fichier > Enregistrer Sous) car l'interface ne montre pas toutes les informations disponibles.

Parmi les possibilités problématiques, il peut y avoir une mauvaise connexion du câble de données dans la machine (faible probabilité), une instabilité de l'alimentation électrique domestique (forte probabilité), un système de fichiers si pourri (parce qu'il a subit des pannes de courant ou autre cas de figure qui aurait mis le bordel) que le système peut bien se présenter sous certaines conditions et devenir catastrophique sous d'autres (c'est ce qui est arrivé à l'iMac d'un membre de la famille et je n'ai plus qu'à le réinstaller tout beau tout neuf en migrant manuellement que ce qui l'intéresse - un foisonnement de dossiers et fichiers parasites au nom pourri peuplent une partie des arborescences du système et des préférences).

Ou bien il peut y avoir une panne matérielle autre, comme le moteur du disque fragile, les têtes de lecture vieillies prématurément.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h05 ----------




ericmd a dit:


> bonjour,
> oui je m'étais aperçu de ma connerie sur le clavier
> en tout cas c'est fait, un grand merci, une petite question qui peut sembler bête :rateau:
> est ce que le fait de telecharger des fichiers par torrent peut mettre le souk sur mon mac
> ...



En travaillant en flux tendu (disque plein ou presque plein) et en sollicitant beaucoup le disque dur, oui ça peut. Pour que le système de fichier travaille correctement, il est conseillé de garder 20-25% d'espace libre (ça permet de bien gérer la défragmentation pendant les processus de gestion des fichiers)

Pour la dernière question, je ne sais pas, mais tu dois pouvoir modifier le premier message et changer le titre ^^. Ravi que ce soit réglé.


----------



## ericmd (25 Juin 2012)

merci


----------



## ericmd (25 Juin 2012)

Eyael a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors ça se présente très bien à ce niveau, jusque là, aucun signe de défaillance du disque, mais il serait bon quand même d'afficher tout le rapport (Fichier > Enregistrer Sous) car l'interface ne montre pas toutes les informations disponibles.
> 
> ...



très bien je te joins une copie d'écran , parce que pour fichier--->enregistrer sous
ca enregistre sous format"sudr", donc pas possible de le mettre en PJ
j'ai fait un grand ménage sur mon DD, mais il restait 20% de libre, 
comme tous mes téléchargements sous torrent sont des musiques: j'ai créé pour tous mes morceaux une version AAC, j'ai ensuite supprimé tous les fichiers d'origine ( j'ai itunes match)
certains sont mis en correspondance, d'autres sont transféré car pas dispo sur l'itunes store, donc il n'y a plus les fichiers peut être douteux d'origine
j'ai fait un scan antivirus avec clam xav, pas de virus , (sait on jamais)
donc pour le rapport smart, je ne sais pas si ça te suffira ? sinon, si tu sais comment mettre le rapport sous un autre format, moi je n'y suis pas arrivé


----------



## ericmd (25 Juin 2012)

oups j'ai oublié la copie d'écran


----------



## DOU10126 (15 Décembre 2012)

ericmd a dit:


> oups j'ai oublié la copie d'écran


 
bonjour j'ai bien lu ton tes posts et je vins vers toi pour des conseils car j'ai exactement le même problème et comme je suis néophite,pourrais-tu m'expliquer la procédure car j'ai lu différente chose .
merci d'avance.


----------

